# Hominy, what to do with it.



## larry_stewart (Sep 21, 2009)

While in a Spanish market near the house, I picked a few things i've never tried before.  One of which being white hominy.  Before I go searching the internet, does anyone have any suggestions ??

larry


----------



## Pembroke (Sep 21, 2009)

make pozole, it's a traditional Mexican stew with shredded pork and chicken, very tasty!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 21, 2009)

Hominy has a flavor that's a cross between a bean, such as pinto or great northern, and a fresh corn tortilla.  It is great in chili, or in corn chowder (Native American style).  It can be used in various vegetable soups as well, especially if they have a bit of tomato in them.

Hominy is usually used to add flavor and a starchy, bean-ike texture to soups, stew, and chowders.  It can be eaten by itself with butter, but usually isn't.  Tomato, cummin, and coriander go great with it as does black pepper (coarse grind), and a bit of salt.

I'm a bit adventurous and so might even try to combine it with diced potato, onion, and ground beef in a hash, or with rice that's been boiled in chicken stock with diced meat of your choice.  Add some diced peppers and you'd have a pretty tasty rice dish.

Just some ideas for you.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use it in chili and soups, and the pozole. I like the other ideas I see here. I has that real savory corn flavor.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 21, 2009)

Do is cook in the chili itself ?  or do u need to cook it first , then add it at the end ?


----------



## giggler (Sep 22, 2009)

is your Hominy dry like dry beans, or canned (wet) like canned corn?


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, dried.  On the back there is a  recipe to make some kind of pudding.


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 22, 2009)

*salad*

You can make this  as a salad...with tomatoes, chilies,cilantro. Just cook the Hominy and veggies on medium heat,,,add cheese..kinda like a salsa...hope this helps


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it whole kernels canned or ground up like grits?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 22, 2009)

I buy canned hominy frequently (it's very popular around here), but just serve it plain with butter, salt, & pepper as a side dish.  I particularly like it as a breakfast side, but it works well alongside meatloaf & other comfort-type foods.


----------



## her_name_is_ed (Sep 22, 2009)

Make grits!! Yummm.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 22, 2009)

dried whole kernel hominy needs to be rehdrated like dried beans (soak overnight, changing the water a few times.) Canned hominy , just rinse and add to the dish.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 23, 2009)

What should the consistency of the hominy be ???   should it be soft and mushy, or more al dente ??


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 23, 2009)

They're rather similar to cooked chickpeas/garbanzo beans.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 23, 2009)

Gotcha,  thanks for the quick reply, didnt want them to turn into mush ..


----------



## giggler (Sep 28, 2009)

Come on Larry!

so what did you do with your Hominy?

how was it?

Eric, Austin tx.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Hominy has a flavor that's a cross between a bean, such as pinto or great northern, and a fresh corn tortilla. It is great in chili, or in corn chowder (Native American style). It can be used in various vegetable soups as well, especially if they have a bit of tomato in them.
> 
> Hominy is usually used to add flavor and a starchy, bean-ike texture to soups, stew, and chowders. It can be eaten by itself with butter, but usually isn't. Tomato, cummin, and coriander go great with it as does black pepper (coarse grind), and a bit of salt.
> 
> ...


 

Hominy is CORN!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 28, 2009)

Uh - no one here said that it wasn't.

But it's not just "CORN"; it's corn that's been specially treated.  And everything Goodweed describes about the treated corn known as Hominy is absolutely correct.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, you guys are going to kill me, but i coudnt decide quick enough what to do with them.  I rehydrated them just so i can get a good feel of the texture and taste, then apply them to a  things i read here, but sicen i was going back to work and knew i wouldnt have time to play around with them, and also didnt want them to spoil, I fed them to the chickens   They seemed to love it 

But i will buy them again next week, and definitely do something.  Each week I try to buy something ive never tried before.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> Hominy is CORN!!!!



Wow.  Loved that quote at the bottom of your posts.  So happy to know that I am an elitist and am vile to boot. That clears up so much.  I hope you find a site that caters to your idea of what a site should be.  And I hope you treat them with more respect and try to act with humility and charity.  If that line is not what you are truly expecting to do, then I sincerely hope we can dispel any atmosphere of an elitist group, and show ourselves to be helpful and courteous to you.  That's what I try to do.  Evidently, I've not been successful at sharing information in a way that you like.  Sorry about that.

Let me give you a recipe that you might enjoy, and you can substitute hominy for the Great Northern Beans in the recipe.

*2009   United Way** Chili Cook-off, 1rst-place Prize-Winning Recipe, White Chili Category – Bob Flowers’ White Chili*

*   I*n past years, I made this same basic recipe, but with chicken or pork as the meat, and with more potent hot peppers.  So this year, I tweaked the herbs and spices, changed to ground beef, and reduced the heat.  Everyone who has tried this recipe has fallen in love with it.  It’s not as pretty as red chili, but it sure does taste great.  Try this recipe on a cool fall night.  It’ll warm you to your toes.

  Ingredients:
  * 24 oz. (3 cups) Great Northern Beans, cooked
  * 24 oz. Pinto Beans, cooked
  * 1 cup Salsa Verde (available in most grocery stores)
  * 1 large white onion, diced
  * ½ cup chopped green onion
  * 1 tbs. Sriracha brand Pepper Sauce
  * 2 tbs. Coriander,  ground
  * 1 tbs. Cumin, ground
  * 2 stalks Celery, sliced with leaves
  * 1 ½ lb. Ground Beef (80/20 grind)
  * 2 tsp. Kosher Salt, or 1 ½ tsp. table salt
  * 3 tbs. fresh Cilantro, chopped
  * 2, one-inch Serrano Chile Peppers, minced
  * ½ tsp. white pepper, ground (or you can use black pepper)
  * 2 cups heavy cream (1 pint)
  * ½ cup Masa Harina  (can be found next to the corn meal at   
     your grocers)
  * 3 tbs. cooking oil

  Heat the oil in a large pan.  Add the diced onion.  Sauté over medium heat while stirring until the onion begins to soften (about 2 minutes).  Add the ground beef and flatten out.  Let cook for about 5 minutes and then break it up.  Stir and cook until the meat has lightly browned.  Add the remaining ingredients, except for the Masa Harina, and reduce heat to a simmer.  Cover and cook for two hours, stirring every twenty minutes or so to prevent the chili from sticking.   Taste the chili and correct the seasoning to your taste (add more salt if needed).  
     Place the Masa Harina into an eight ounce cup along with just enough water to form a thick paste.  Stir with a fork until all the lumps are removed.  Slowly stir in two tbs. more water.  This is called slurry.  Stir the Masa Harina slurry into the chili, and again cover.  Let it all cook over low heat for an additional ten minutes.  Stir and test to see if the chili is thick enough for you.  If so, then you are ready to serve up a bowl- full or two to your family.  But remember, like all great chili, this is even better the next day.  So if you can, cool it in an ice bath and place in the refrigerator for tomorrow’s dinner.  Serve it with some good cornbread, or nachos.  



Seeeeeya; Creator of the above recipe, and hopefully, a freind to all who sill accept the invitation of freindship, Goodweed of the North


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 29, 2009)

Goodweed - I think you've taken this the wrong way.  Patty1 has that quote as her signature line under all her posts.  It's not meant to be taken seriously - it's a joke.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Goodweed - I think you've taken this the wrong way.  Patty1 has that quote as her signature line under all her posts.  It's not meant to be taken seriously - it's a joke.



Oh.  I'm sorr, Patty.  I made a big oops.  I'm glad that you are here to stay.  The part about me wanting to share good things, that still applies.  The other parts, I wish I could retract them so that they were never typed.  So please accept my apology.

And Breezy, thanks for the heads up.  I feel rediculous.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 29, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Goodweed - I think you've taken this the wrong way. Patty1 has that quote as her signature line under all her posts. It's not meant to be taken seriously - it's a joke.


 

Exactly!! Thank you BreezyCooking. It is a quote from another member who also flew off the handle when reading comprehension failed them. It is their exit line that I quoted it as a joke.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 1, 2009)

My house is never clean...

Anyhow try flavoring the hominy with bacon pieces already fried. I like to fry them in oil and/or butter but that's probably just me.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2011)

I also brought back some blue corn (hominy) for posole. A search on the Internet, and I'm thinking this might be a tasty recipe:

Blue corn posole stew (from RimJournal.com)

The recipe isn't really clear on soaking the corn overnight--I'm assuming that should still be done. This is a weekend project, probably won't get around to doing it until after CDN Thanksgiving.

Any comments from folks who've made posole re: this recipe and what you'd add? Or, if you have a TNT one that is better ?


----------



## Claire (Sep 28, 2011)

I've only bought hominy in cans, and used it much as you'd use garbanzo beans.  The first time I had it was in "Texas Caviar".  Some white tortilla chips are made with hominy, not white corn.  Hominy is corn soaked in lye.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2011)

I ordered the "blue" hominy (corn) from:

Corn Posole

I had to email the folks and ask if it was blue hominy...it is treated the same way. I'm looking forward to trying it. And, I won't be feeding it to the hens--it cost more than I'd like to spend for treated corn!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 28, 2011)

I usually serve it plain as you would corn but I have had it with chorizo and it was good that way too.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 28, 2011)

I like hominy in vegetable soup, or sometimes I cook it in the pan after I pan-fry pork chops, as a starchy side dish. 

I usually use canned, so your dried hominy will need to be cooked before using it like that. And you will be surprised at how long dried hominy takes to cook--at least as long as dry beans.

I love it in Cowboy/Texas Caviar, too.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 28, 2011)

larry_stewart said:


> While in a Spanish market near the house, I picked a few things i've never tried before. One of which being white hominy. Before I go searching the internet, does anyone have any suggestions ??
> 
> larry


 
lordy, i hate that stuff! i would throw it in the garbage.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> lordy, i hate that stuff! i would throw it in the garbage.



LOL!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't read through the entire thread, so maybe someone already mentioned this, but hominy is made from field corn. If it comes dried, it should first be treated by cooking it in a solution of calcium hydroxide (aka "cal"). This step does three things. First, it softens the outermost hull on the corn so it can be rinsed away. Second, it makes the corn more nutritious by adding calcium, niacin, and trace nutrients. Third, and maybe most importantly, it makes the flavor wonderful. It tastes and smells like corn tortillas.

This is one of those things discovered by the Aztecs or Mayans (I forget which) that make you scratch your head and wonder how in the world they stumbled upon the process. Ancient aliens showed them I guess. 

Oh, and I hate hominy from a can, too. It's just not the same as the real deal.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 29, 2011)

Steve in the UK the trad side to go with fish and chips is mushy peas. The peas are a dried large type called Marrowfats, in the box there is a tablet of bicarbonate of soda that you put in with the peas when you soak them overnight.
Like you these thing interest me, I also use them to make Pea and Ham soup, can you imagine the first time that was made. Whats that green stuff in the cauldron darling? 
Well Ugg times are hard  its called Pee and Ham.................Thud


----------

